# Aktivierung DP Teilnehmer erst im Run / Verkürzung Anlaufzeit



## eYe (7 März 2010)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, einen projektierten Profibusteilnehmer explizit einzuschalten. Sprich er soll immer deaktiviert sein und erst bei Bedarf im laufenden Betrieb akitivert werden.

CPU: VIPA 214-NET (214-2BT10)
Profibus: IM 208 DP (208-1DP01)

Bei der Anwendung handelt es sich um einen Testplatz an dem bestimmte Geräte über die SPS E/As getestet werden. Einige Geräte verfügen über eine Profibusschnittstelle, welche dann mit geprüft wird.

Der Aufruf der Lesefunktion wird über einen Taster in der Visu bei Bedarf freigegeben, aber dennoch braucht die CPU sehr lange (~80s) zum Hochlaufen bei Neustart.
Ich würde nun sehr gerne den DP-Teilnehmer standardmäßig deaktivieren und nur bei Bedarf aktivieren oder aber zumindestens die Wartezeit für das Ansprechen des (nicht vorhandenen) Slaves verkürzen.

- SFC12 kann ich nicht benutzen, da die deaktivierten Slaves bei Kalt- und Warmanlauf immer wieder auf aktiviert gesetzt werden.
- SFB12 kann nur beim Neustart die aktiven und inaktiven Slaves festlegen und im Programmablauf dann nicht mehr.


Jemand eine Idee?
- Kann ich eventuell mit SFB12 immer deaktivieren und im Run dann mit SFC12 aktivieren?
- Irgendeine Möglichkeit die Wartezeit auf Slaves beim Start zu verkürzen?


> Bei S7-300: Das Aktivieren der DP-Slaves/PROFINET IO-Devices kann längere Zeit dauern. In diesem Fall wartet die CPU, bis die DP-Slaves / PROFINET IO-Devices aktiviert wurden. Die maximale Wartezeit für das Aktivieren der DP-Slaves / PROFINET IO-Devices beträgt ca. 1 Minute. Innerhalb dieser Zeit treten keine Peripheriezugriffsfehler auf.



Danke,
eYe


----------



## Gerhard K (7 März 2010)

> - SFC12 kann ich nicht benutzen, da die deaktivierten Slaves bei Kalt- und Warmanlauf immer wieder auf aktiviert gesetzt werden.


 
aber nicht wenn du das dementsprechend ausprogrammierst oder??


----------



## eYe (8 März 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> aber nicht wenn du das dementsprechend ausprogrammierst oder??



Folgender Auszug ist aus der SFC12 Hilfe:



> CPU-Anlauf
> 
> Das Betriebssystem der CPU zeigt in den verschiedenen Anlaufarten folgendes Verhalten hinsichtlich der DP-Slaves/PROFINET IO-Devices:
> 
> ·    In den Anlaufarten Kaltstart und Neustart (Warmstart) werden deaktivierte Slaves/Devices automatisch wieder aktiviert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2010)

Hallo eYe,
wie ist das den überhaubt, wenn ich jetzt nach den Systemstart z.b.
20-30 Teilnehmer wegschaltet, wie lange dauert so etwas.

gruß helmut


----------

